# ir + an irregular verg



## raf8

Hello!
Can I use the construction "ir in *Presente de Indicativo** + infinitive" with irregular verbs?
For example: eu vou ser... or ele vai ter... Are such sentences correct?
And can I say "Eu vou ir"? Or it isn't correct?*


----------



## gvergara

Pode, sim, raf8. É indiferente qual infinitivo que você empregue.


----------



## anaczz

"Eu vou ir" não soa muito bem (ao menos no Brasil), uma vez que se trata de dois tempos do mesmo verbo. Normalmente opta-se por usar apenas "vou".
Acho que vou ser chamado na semana que vem para o trabalho.
Se não comer agora, vou ter uma enxaqueca.
Eu vou à/na festa sozinho.


----------



## Guigo

anaczz said:


> "Eu vou ir" não soa muito bem (ao menos no Brasil), uma vez que se trata de dois tempos do mesmo verbo. Normalmente opta-se por usar apenas "vou".
> Acho que vou ser chamado na semana que vem para o trabalho.
> Se não comer agora, vou ter uma enxaqueca.
> Eu vou à/na festa sozinho.



Creio que lá nas plagas dos gaudérios, na terra dos cuscos e dos bugios largados, a peonada mateando costuma falar: "eu vou ir".


----------



## anaczz

Para os desavisados, ele quer dizer que no Rio Grande do Sul fala-se assim


----------



## mexerica feliz

Também acho que fala-se assim no RS... 
mas qual o problema?

Vou ir.
Vou ir indo. https://www.google.im/search?as_q=&...ts=&gws_rd=ssl#lr=&as_qdr=all&q="vou+ir+indo"
Tenho tido.
Havia havido.
Deu pra dar.


----------



## Joca

raf8 said:


> Hello!
> Can I use the construction "ir in *Presente de Indicativo** + infinitive" with irregular verbs?
> For example: eu vou ser... or ele vai ter... Are such sentences correct?
> And can I say "Eu vou ir"? Or it isn't correct?*



I'm wondering why your question was only concerned with irregular verbs. Of course you can also use the same structure with regular verbs.


----------



## Joca

mexerica feliz said:


> Também acho que fala-se assim no RS...
> mas qual o problema?
> 
> Vou ir.
> Vou ir indo. https://www.google.im/search?as_q=&...ts=&gws_rd=ssl#lr=&as_qdr=all&q="vou+ir+indo"
> Tenho tido.
> Havia havido.
> Deu pra dar.



Certo ou errado, soa para mim estranho esse 'fala-se assim no RS'. Costumo tanto ler quanto ouvir 'se fala assim...'. Ainda mais porque, com 'fala-se', se cria um proparoxítono [fála-se], enquanto que, com 'se fala', se fica com um 'paroxítono', que não só é mais comum em nossa língua, mas também mais fácil de pronunciar.


----------



## Joca

Guigo said:


> Creio que lá nas plagas dos gaudérios, na terra dos cuscos e dos bugios largados, a peonada mateando costuma falar: "eu vou ir".


Olha, estou bem perto do RS e conheço muitos gaúchos. Não me lembro de ter ouvir esse 'vou ir' dito por eles. Seja como for, vou prestar mais atenção... Talvez porque não tive a 'sorte' de conversar com a 'peonada' (peãozada?). Os gaúchos com que falei eram mais urbanos e talvez mais 'cultos' (em termos de escolaridade). Não que fossem melhores que os peões, entenda-se bem.


----------



## Guigo

Joca said:


> Olha, estou bem perto do RS e conheço muitos gaúchos. Não me lembro de ter ouvir esse 'vou ir' dito por eles. Seja como for, vou prestar mais atenção... Talvez porque não tive a 'sorte' de conversar com a 'peonada' (peãozada?). Os gaúchos com que falei eram mais urbanos e talvez mais 'cultos' (em termos de escolaridade). Não que fossem melhores que os peões, entenda-se bem.



Esse "vou ir" é mais encontradiço na metade sul do RS, terra de minha família paterna e do Analista de Bagé. Oigalê!


----------



## Tony100000

Ui, estranho. Nunca pensei que houvesse locais onde alguém diria "eu vou ir".


----------



## Joca

Tony, se um dia você vier ao Brasil, prepare o seu coração e os seus ouvidos. A língua falada aqui é ainda o português, mas de formas bem diferentes que podem chocar os puristas ou os mais sensíveis.  Seria impossível que o português de Portugal permanecesse intacto no Brasil, já que tivemos tantas outras influências que não a portuguesa.


----------



## Tony100000

Eu assisto, por vezes, a novelas brasileiras. Existem algumas formas às quais eu já estou habituado, como por exemplo:

Tu *vai *ficar aqui?

Admito que, quando ouvi esta forma verbal fiquei...wtf. Que forma gramatical é esta? Nunca tinha ouvido isto antes. Depois pensei... ah, existe aqui a substituição do "você" pelo "tu". Nunca tinha ouvido antes brasileiros falarem com "tu" e depois ouvir "tu" a ser usado desta forma... Ouvi muito esta forma de falar na novela "A Guerreira", uma das minhas novelas favoritas. À medida que ia ouvindo, ia-me habituando. No entanto, confesso, gosto de vos ouvir a falar desta forma agora.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Tony100000 said:


> . Ouvi muito esta forma de falar na novela "A Guerreira", uma das minhas novelas favoritas.



Tu falou uma baita verdade.


----------



## Joca

Imagino que vocês em Portugal precisem de legendas/subtítulos para entender tudo o que os atores brasileiros dizem, não?


----------



## mexerica feliz

Joca said:


> Imagino que vocês em Portugal precisem de legendas/subtítulos para entender tudo o que os atores brasileiros dizem, não?



Precisam não.


----------



## Joca

mexerica feliz said:


> Precisam não.



Pode ser, MF, mas gostaria de ter sua resposta confirmada por um nativo. A não ser que v. tenha vivido lá...


----------



## Tony100000

Não, claro que não.  Todos nós percebemos tudo o que vocês dizem, com a excepção de algumas palavras ou expressões típicas brasileiras que não sejam conhecidas pelo público geral. Palavras como "ónibus (autocarro), banheiro (casa de banho), geladeira (frigorífico), etc. já são muito conhecidas por nós. Eu quando falo, algumas vezes, saem algumas palavras brasileiras, tipo "grana (dinheiro)". Já existem cá novelas brasileiras há anos e anos. A primeira que vi foi "O Rei do Gado". Aos anos que isso já foi. Todos nós já nos habituámos a isso. As formas não gramaticalmente correctas são percebíveis, embora algumas possam demorar um pouco a entender.


----------



## anaczz

Mas, se não me engano, ouvi em Portugal algo como "Vou ir sair hoje à noite", ou coisa parecida, que eu estranhei muito.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Apesar de não ser gaúcho, eu uso _"vou ir"_ com frequência. E sim, também ouço outras pessoas falando deste modo. Mas não dá pra dizer que é "coisa de sulista". Algumas pessoas usam, outros não. Acredito que em outras partes do Brasil também seja assim.


----------



## Tony100000

anaczz said:


> Mas, se não me engano, ouvi em Portugal algo como "Vou ir sair hoje à noite", ou coisa parecida, que eu estranhei muito.



Sinceramente, nunca ouvi tal coisa por cá.


----------



## anaczz

Se bem que já acho muito estranho só o "ir sair". Posso ter acrescentado o "vou" por minha conta.


----------



## Tony100000

"Ir sair" é uma forma muito comum de falar.

Vou sair de casa.
Ele vai sair amanhã à noite.
...

Não falam desta maneira?


----------



## anaczz

Dizemos vou sair de casa e Ele vai sair amanhã à noite, mas não:

Caso decida ir sair hoje à noite, deixo-te as chaves com a porteira. dizemos: Caso decida sair hoje à noite...
Comprei um vestido novo para ir sair com o meu namorado. dizemos: ...vestido novo para sair com meu namorado.
Como convenço a garota a ir sair comigo? dizemos:  Como convenço a garota a sair comigo?


----------



## xiskxisk

Então e...

Vou sair hoje à noite.
Eu ia sair ontem à noite mas afinal não pude.
Tenho de me aprontar para ir sair hoje à noite.

Vou ir sair hoje à noite.
Eu ia ir sair ontem à noite mas afinal não pude.
Tenho de me aprontar para ir ir sair hoje à noite.

Fica assim?


----------



## Alandria

Esse "Ir + ir" dos sulistas é influência do castelhano RIO DA PRATA.


----------



## gvergara

Alandria said:


> Esse "Ir + ir" dos sulistas é influência do castelhano RIO DA PRATA.


Não só, no espanhol do Río Mapocho (chileno) não há nenhum problema em utilizar _ir a + ir _(_*Voy a ir* saliendo de mi casa a eso de las 09:00_). Em francês também não tem nada errado em dizer _Je *vais aller* à la fête avec ma copine_ (embora o emprego do presente seja comum caso haja alguma indicação de futuro no resto da oração). Não fazia a mínima ideia de que _ir + ir_ pode soar esquisito aos ouvidos dalguns falantes de portguês...


----------

